# 2018 sentra sr projector headlights to aftermarket headlights



## mariordz26 (Nov 15, 2020)

I have a 2018 that came from the dealer with projector headlights. One of my light bulb went out and there charging me a arm and a leg for it. So I decided to order two new headlights, not projectors. As I was installing them they didn't want to work. Could it be that the wiring for the projectors make a difference to aftermarket headlights wiring


----------

